# Talk About Backyard Drama



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, this is not a great picture, but just couldn't help from sharing because I have never seen anything like it before. Would have fit in the monthly photo contest, but isn't a good photo, but meets the rules anyway. Walked out my back door and looked on top of garage and saw this Mockingbird. A sight that I have never seen anything like before. When I retrieved it, it appears to be a very young bird that either misjudged its flight or just messed up period. Didn't make it either way. Sad thing. Kinda gross, but had to post due to the oddity of it all. The wind vane was spinning 90 to nothing with the bird in it.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

oops.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Ouch!!...and I worry when they slam into the picture window in the back......Rich


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> oops.


I looked at the photos and I said "oops" I then scrolled down to your post and saw Oops. LMAO! Great shot!
SH


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Your house killed the "State Bird of Texas" , we will all be subject to roof vents now! rs


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

poor birdie


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

now that's funny. lol


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I wonder if maybe there was a nest inside the vent. I just can't picture a bird flying into that kind of vent. Well, at one time I couldn't. Can now.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

grayfish said:


> I wonder if maybe there was a nest inside the vent. I just can't picture a bird flying into that kind of vent. Well, at one time I couldn't. Can now.


Wondered also, but no nest was inside and this vent is one that turns fast in the slightest of breeze and even the heat makes it turn. Since I don't have a ceiling in my garage, I can easily see the inside of vent from inside garage. Looking at remains, it appeared to be a very young bird that probably hasen't been flying very long. It is just hard for me to fathom how that happened unlike flying into a window to reach a reflection. It looks like it just messed up and misjudged what it was doing. So strange. If it was an adult, it could have been chasing something away as they are very protective of young, but this one sure looked like a little more than a baby bird from what I could tell anyway.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

well, i guess the mockingbird finally decided to pick a fight with that pesky wind vane! if i know the mockingbirds in my neighborhood, they attack anything that moves....or looks at them funny, or might have moved..... 

those ones by the downtown police courthouse were ruthless!!!

the one in my front yard enjoys cat attack on a regular basis....


----------

